# Sir Ivan Morrison



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-35494713

I know it's juvenile and churlish, but I can't bring myself to offer congratulations. 
Much as I put his work from 68 to 74 on the highest pedestal …this just sucks.
I feel a little sorry for all those hardworking folk who's official Honour has been diminished by another cheap act of desperate politicians who want to appear hip and relevant.

For a long time I've been in despair at the no of people who still think "Rock and Roll" means anything other than a recent stage in the evolving the entertainment industry. All the deluded males, and in my experience it's always males, who think people with a talent for music or more often just good looking and lucky are living the 'rock and roll' way and are offering us some vital life lessons. If this is no more than the rantings of a grumpy old git, then so be it.

Did you ever hear about the great deception?
Where the plastic revolutionaries take the money and run
Have you ever been down to love city?
Where they rip you off with a smile and it don't take a gun

Don't it hurt so bad in love city
Don't it make you not want to bother at all
And don't they look so self righteous
When they pin you up against the wall

Did you ever, ever see the people
With the tear drops in their eyes?
I just can't stand it, stand it no how
Living in this world of lies

Did you ever hear about the rock and roll singers
Got three or four Cadillacs
Saying power to the people, dance to the music
Wants you to pat him on the back


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I know what you mean - Jagger, Cliff, Tom the Boyo, Elton, McCartney...they are beginning to throw knighthoods around like confetti. I don't actually begrudge Van his K but in perspective if he receives a knighthood then Ray Davies deserves a bloody peerage.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I thought rock n rollers were supposed to give the finger to this stuff?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Is it time for a Republic? Also, is it different if Led Zep (or anybody else in the music business) receives some sort of lifetime achievement award in Washington DC? I don't have definitive answers, but suchlike appears to be inevitable (unless you die young).


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Belowpar said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-35494713
> 
> I know it's juvenile and churlish, but I can't bring myself to offer congratulations.
> Much as I put his work from 68 to 74 on the highest pedestal …this just sucks.
> ...


Being knighted is like winning an Oscar - pompous pageantry devoid of meaning.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

If they insist on dishing out these awards and titles (a method for bolstering the UK's absurd monarchy & theocratic rule*), then waiting for somebody to attain 70 years seems about right.

*Only two countries have assigned places for religious figures in its government: Iran and Britain.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> If they insist on dishing out these awards and titles (a method for bolstering the UK's absurd monarchy & theocratic rule*), then waiting for somebody to attain 70 years seems about right.
> 
> *Only two countries have assigned places for religious figures in its government: Iran and Britain.


The difference being that the Iranian clerics probably show up at their parliament more often. :devil:


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

elgars ghost said:


> The difference being that the Iranian clerics probably show up at their parliament more often. :devil:


Yeah, that makes it alright then ;-)


----------

